# Грыжа 5-6,6-7 шейного позвонка, грыжи Шморля, головокружения, ватная голова, нужна помощь!



## Ларисабель (22 Июл 2015)

Добрый день,месяц назад наткнулась на этот сайт.Вот решилась написать.Мне 47 лет.Началось все лет 10 назад,были периодические прострелы в шее,как продует,шея набок,потом начались прострелы от резких движений,даже во сне было при повороте на бок.Ставили остеохандроз,протрузии.В 2010 году утром не смогла встать,начались сильные головокружения,бросало в пот ,тошнить сразу начинало,глаза в кучу не могла собрать,все успркаивалось,когда их закрывала...Опять таблетки,перез пару месяцев стало лучше...Начали покалывать 2 пальца на левой руке.Лечение спины было, как у всех-мовалис,диклофинак,никатинка,витамины,мази.В 2013 году сидела на кушетке,упор был на руки сзади спины,голова опрокинута назад,рассматривала потолок,минут через 15 почувствовала онемение в руках,села в нормальную позу,а руки повисли,как у обезьянки,только кончики пальцев работали,поднять кисть не могла,...Муж тут же отвез в травматологию,пролежала там 3 недели,капали,кололи,физио,разрабатывала руки мячиком.Стало все приходить в норму..Но появились неприятные ощущения в голове,это не боли,как будто распирает ее изнутри,за рулем туго соображала,не могла сконцентрироваться,а месяц назад начались головокружения,когда лежу и переворачиваюсь...В 2014 году была в Бурденко,там врач сказал,что надо шею оперировать,6-7 позвонок,ставить имплант...Обратилась в другой центр,там посоветовали не спешить,заняться лечебной гимнастикой,найти реабилитационный центр,массаж,плавание,физио и т.д.Сделала еще в 2013 году дуплексное сканирование,сказали что есть 2 бляшки,но не критичные...Стала замечать,что зимой мерзну больше,давление чуть пониженное,пару раз пульсировало что-то в ушах,аж слышала этот стук.... Занимаюсь уже с весны зарядкой лечебной.На данный момент беспокоит голова,не могу резко двигаться,мне кажется меня шатает иногда,сделала 12 сеансов иглорефлексотерапии,прошла боль в шее,когда выпрямляюсь небольшая тупая боль в спине в районе грудного отдела,ношу воротник шейный.Месяц назад сделала 10 уколов Кортексина,таблетки Беллатаминал- 10 дней,танакан пила месяц,но бросила,пью сейчас бетагистин 24,головокружение уменьшилось..В грудном отделе в районе спины небольшое жжение иногда,сделала МРТ,там грыжи Шморля...Посоветуйте,что делать...Вижу тут врачей много ,помогите....Не смогла выложить все снимки и описания,вышлю в личку....


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Июл 2015)

Постарайтесь проконсультироваться у любого из московских врачей, консультирующих на форуме. Это позволит установить диагноз и провести адекватное лечение.


----------



## La murr (23 Июл 2015)

*Ларисабель*, здравствуйте!
Специалисты форума, работающие с пациентами в Москве -
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/8/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/259/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/455/
Контакты - на странице личного профиля врача или в переписке.


----------



## AIR (23 Июл 2015)

Ларисабель написал(а):


> Сделала еще в 2013 году дуплексное сканирование,сказали что есть 2 бляшки,но не критичные...


Исследование сосудов головы и шеи . Имеется ли нарушение венозного оттока, вертеброгенное влияние?....
Можно сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами..


----------



## Ларисабель (23 Июл 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Исследование сосудов головы и шеи . Имеется ли нарушение венозного оттока, вертеброгенное влияние?....
> Можно сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами..


Я делала снимки шеи с функциональными пробами,а вот исследование сосудов только дуплексное сканирование сосудов головного мозга,исследования прилагаю..


----------



## AIR (23 Июл 2015)

Ларисабель написал(а):


> Я делала снимки шеи с функциональными пробами


Лучше смотреть сами снимки, а не описание.. Остальное всё понятно..


----------



## La murr (23 Июл 2015)

*Ларисабель*, целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (24 Июл 2015)

Для начала выложите рентген (или КТ) ШОП. Не могли бы вы уточнить у врача, который делал УЗИ есть ли извитость ПА?


----------



## Ларисабель (24 Июл 2015)

К сожалению не могу спросить врача про ПА, давно делала...Вот рентген ...


----------



## AIR (26 Июл 2015)

> .Вот рентген ...


Боковой наклон и небольшая ротация в суставах головы справа....  это может говорить о проблемах мышечно-тонического свойства на данном уровне... и вполне способствовать головокружения и прострелам . ..
Также скорее всего имеется асимметричное напряжение мышц нижне шейного уровня, в области плечевых суставов - ключицы - 1,2 ребро.... Между лопатками..


----------



## AIR (16 Сен 2015)

Иглотерапия и массаж здесь вряд ли помогут...
Мануальный терапевт владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками....


----------

